# He comido naranjas



## nazareno94

Olá! Sou espanhol e estou a aprender português de Portugal. Ontem, teve uma dúvida que preciso aclarar. 

  Na minha língua, eu posso falar: " He comido naranjas "

 Então, no português, o que tempo verbal usa-se para exprimir esta ideia?.

Acho que é: " Eu comi laranjas " mas não sei se existe um tempo verbal adequado à minha frase ou usa-se também o perfeito (passado).

 Perdão se escrevo algo mau.


Juan Carlos
Muito Obrigado!


----------



## Mangato

Pode dizer, *tenho comido laranjas,* embora que não expresse com exactitude a idéia do pretérito perfeito espanhol. Lembre que o _pretérito perfecto_ na atualidade não é ussado nas comunidades hispano-falantes todas, algumas utilizam os tempos simples, no caso o pretérito indefinido.


----------



## nazareno94

Além disso, eu posso dizer "Eu comi laranjas" e estar a exprimir "He comido naranjas" e "Comí naranjas"?.


----------



## Mangato

nazareno94 said:


> Além disso, eu posso dizer "Eu comi laranjas" e estar a exprimir "He comido naranjas" e "Comí naranjas"?.


----------



## nazareno94

Muito Obrigado! Já tenho aclarada a minha dúvida.


----------



## Tomby

nazareno94 said:


> Muito Obrigado! Já tenho aclarada a minha dúvida.


Parabéns, mas antes repare que:
O Pretérito Perfeito Composto do Indicativo (em espanhol) quase sempre se corresponde com o Pretérito Perfeito Simples do Indicativo (em português). 
O Pretérito Perfeito é empregue para a descrição de acções que, apesar de terminadas no passado, mantêm uma certa ligação com o presente. 
Exemplo:
"Esta tarde hemos recibido los libros" = "Esta tarde recebemos os livros" (e estão, por isso em nossa posse).
Por favor, estes links do WRF podem ser interessantes para si.
Um, dois e três.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Com licença...



nazareno94 said:


> Olá! Sou espanhol e estou a aprender português de Portugal. Ontem, t*i*ve uma dúvida que preciso aclarar.
> 
> Na minha língua, eu posso falar: " He comido naranjas "
> 
> Então, no português, o que tempo verbal usa-se para exprimir esta ideia?.
> 
> Acho que é: " Eu comi laranjas " mas não sei se existe um tempo verbal adequado à minha frase ou usa-se também o perfeito (passado).
> 
> Perdão se escrevo algo mau.
> 
> 
> Juan Carlos
> Muito Obrigado!


 
Beijões,
Ivonne


----------



## nazareno94

Muito obrigado Ivonne pela correção. E obrigado pelos links.


----------



## nazareno94

Tombatossals said:


> Parabéns, mas antes repare que:
> O Pretérito Perfeito Composto do Indicativo (em espanhol) quase sempre se corresponde com o Pretérito Perfeito Simples do Indicativo (em português).
> O Pretérito Perfeito é empregue para a descrição de acções que, apesar de terminadas no passado, mantêm uma certa ligação com o presente.
> Exemplo:
> "Esta tarde hemos recibido los libros" = "Esta tarde recebemos os livros" (e estão, por isso em nossa posse).
> Por favor, estes links do WRF podem ser interessantes para si.
> Um, dois e três.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.



Então, no esse exemplo, o tempo verbal é o mesmo que o presente, certo?

 Quero dizer, o perfeito composto no espanhol pode ser o presente quando as acções ainda não terminaram?


----------



## Tomby

nazareno94 said:


> Então, *nesse* exemplo, o tempo verbal é o mesmo que o presente, certo?
> 
> Quero dizer, o perfeito composto no espanhol pode ser o presente quando as acções ainda não terminaram?


No. El Pretérito Perfecto de Indicativo (he comido) es distinto del Presente de Indicativo (como).
El problema radica en que en España mezclamos el Pretérito Perfecto de Indicativo con el Pretérito Indefinido (comí).
En portugués el _Preterito Perfeito Simples_ (_comi_) no suele plantear esos problemas con relación al _Pretérito Perfeito Composto_ (_tenho comido_).
Resumiendo:
El _Pretérito Perfeito Composto do Indicativo_ se usa para hablar de acciones que se inician en el pasado y se prolongan hasta el momento presente. Ejemplo: "_Ele não tem ido à escola. Tem estado doente_".
El _Preterito Perfeito Simples do Indicativo_ se usa para hablar de acciones pasadas y terminadas sin relación con el momento presente. Ejemplo: "_Na semana passada ele esteve doente. Teve gripe_".
En caso de duda te aconsejo que utilices el _Preterito Perfeito Simples_ en lugar del _Pretérito Perfeito Composto_. El error, si lo hay, es menos manifiesto. Es un consejo que me dieron.
Otra pista (o _dica_ en portugués): el _Preterito Perfeito Simples_ responde a la pregunta "_O que aconteceu?_"
Espero haberte ayudado.
TT


----------



## nazareno94

Obrigado!


----------



## vf2000

Não quero meter o bedelho porque o pedido foi feito aos portugueses, mas aproveito para perguntar se o verbo mais utilizado do outro lado do atlântico é mesmo "comer" para laranjas. Por aqui se diz "chupar" paralaranjas e para cana, principalmente.


----------



## nazareno94

Não sei mas em Espanha, usa-se o verbo comer e acho que na America Latina também.

 Outros verbos podem soar estranhos.

 Além disso, creio que é mais normal escutar " Me comí "x" naranja(s)" que "Comí naranja(s)"


----------



## vf2000

Nazareno, estava perguntando aos portugueses do forum. Em espanhol está claro que o verbo é "comer".

AXÉ


----------



## Alentugano

vf2000 said:


> Nazareno, estava perguntando aos portugueses do forum. Em espanhol está claro que o verbo é "comer".
> 
> AXÉ



Em Portugal também *comemos* laranjas.


----------



## nazareno94

Crei que perguntou por espanhol da America Latina.... Perdão.


----------



## Miracatiba

Engraçado que no Brasil nós falamos "chupar laranjas". Bom, vivas as diferenças.


----------

